# Wanna buy an 4x8 Grow tent



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 13, 2015)

So I'm looking at expanding my bloom room to a 4x8 room and run 2000 watts in it. So I'm looking for a Good cheap grow tent I know they exsist cause I got a 4x4 tent for $150 but the guy stopped importing them cause of the grey area in the mmj in Canada .
I have found one at www.iponic.com for $200 but it looks supper cheap and my buddy has the 4x4 and it's so flimsy etc. I then found one at www.growlights.ca They have 2 models one is $200 300 thickness and the other is $250 and is 600 wall thickness.
Keep in mind I need it to be a Canadian store.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423888227.009405.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423888239.433485.jpg


I just don't wanna spend extra $ to get a cheap tent.
Can anyone point me towards a known good cheap tent 4x8 or do you guys think the $250 Tent will be up to par with my other tent I own. I have heard a lot of horror story's about cheap tents


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 14, 2015)

Personally I can not stress enough to not buy cheap tents, but there are people on this board the say the complete opposite. 

Think of it like winter clothing / gear. If you go outside with it being - 20° in a $50.00 Walmart jacket, the cold is going to BURST right through that junk material jacket. But, if you're in, say, a $220 Arctic Cat (Snowmobile) jacket... you literally won't even FEEL the temps! They are rated to go -40°..the material is super duper strong, and water won't even think of penetrating it. 

Well, I have 1 cheap tent and 2 quality tents, and the quality tents have MORE THAN paid for themselves! Zippers are better, the ducting is made out of the same wall material, not NYLON!! The material is stronger and holds up to the daily wear and tear of operating it better. 

My cheap tent... the zipper, which majorly broke just 2 months into use, zips from up to down (It's a Lighthouse.. don't buy those) instead of from down to up. The duct are cheap nylon that are flimsy as heck, also the quality tents have more / better ports(duct etc) and one of the biggest things for me.. the STRUCTURE. The frame work in most cheap tents is, well, extremely cheap. My cheap tents wobbles like crazy! I had to reinforce it a bit. The poles had no connectors and the size of the poles is a total joke. 

I paid I think $150 more for each of my Sun Huts and I would do it again in a heart beat. I'm thinking of buying a Sun Hut just to replace my Lighthouse. 

Sorry for the normal rant from me lol! I hope you take what I have to say with a grain of salt, as a lot of people on this board support the cheap tents. Through personal experience, I will never buy one again.  Good luck Stank!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 14, 2015)

Here's a link to my tents: 

http://www.sun-huts.com/

I use "The Original" 







I think you'd use Big Easy® 285 (#706930) - 9.4ft x 4.7ft x 6.5ft from Sun Hut. It's a little larger than your 4x8, but I believe all Sun Huts are a bit larger. My 4x4 is actually 4.5 x 4.5 

http://www.sun-huts.com/products/the-big-easy.aspx


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 14, 2015)

Also, there's one called Growlab

http://www.greners.com/i/grow-tents/growlab/growlab-portable-grow-rooms-gl120l.html


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 14, 2015)

Gorilla Tent (I think these are over priced....also, is that nylon ducting?! hmmm lol) 

http://gorillagrowtent.com/product/grow-tent-48-indoor-growing-tent/


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2015)

I own the gorilla and love it. I did a simple test to see which I liked the best. My son and I hung from the support structure and the only 1 that didn't bend and brake was the gorilla. It was the most expensive 1, but the best made IMO.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2015)

Why not 2 4 x 4 tents rather than 1 8 x 4.  I think that you will find that it is really nice to harvest once a month rather than trying to harvest an 8 x 4 tent all at once.  Also, any problems, like disease and pests won't infect an entire crop.  I think it would be a lot tougher to manage your plants with an 8 x 4 rather than 2 4 x 4 also.

I have no recommendations on tents.  I bought a small inexpensive one that I have been very happy with.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 15, 2015)

You can still pull plants out of a 4x8 tent and leave the others to finish. I think have 3- 4x4 tents would be more work IMHO . I will use my seedling shelve to sprout then go into my 4x4 to veg then into my new 4x8 bloom tent with 2000watt HPS . 

I was looking for input on a good cheap tent I know they exsist.
If I had $600 plus I still wouldn't buy a gorilla tent. My sola hut tent is perfect but they stopped making them.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 15, 2015)

My Sun Hut isn't $600...  

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Sun-Hut-Original-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B001IML9XG/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1424031637&sr=8-6&keywords=Sun+Hut[/ame]

Yes there's cheap tents out there, but your (others) definition of "good" and my (other others) definition of "good" aren't quite the same.  

Good luck sir, you'll get what you're looking for certainly :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 15, 2015)

Good is the tent is sturdy and doesn't leak light. The whole time I own the tent it doesn't collapse on it's self lol. That's good.

DR fang does your tent have plastic corners? Are the frame bars 1 inch?
I have spoken to the manager and the $250 Tent fits my needs.

I am now looking at a bigger exhaust fan. I will be pulling from a filter then threw 2 light hoods then out the tent. I'm thinking at least 10 inch.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 15, 2015)

Bro.... Just build your own... Seriously... SO much more cheaper...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 15, 2015)

We went down that road already I'm getting old and lazy just wanna buy pre built lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 15, 2015)

The Sun Huts have metal corners, with very nice welds. Also, they are 1" frame bars I do believe. I know I could hand from mine if I wanted to.. I wouldn't dare hang from my Lighthouse tent. I loathe that thing...it's my veg space though, so most things don't matter as much. 

The feel of every single piece and every single stitch, it's just supreme to the cheaper tent. But, with all this said, I've spoken to loads of people that just love their cheap tents   No way I'm hanging two full hoods, and my carbon filter in a tent without it being sturdy structured! 

Or yeah, build your space! If I could I would use Panda film and 2"x4" framework to make my room. I actually MAY just do that this spring. I have two 600w hoods in each of my 4.5 x 4.5's so that would mean I could do a, say, 10 x 10 space and have 4 x 600w hoods and two exhaust fans, etc. I turn my lights on at the exact same time anyways, so this would probably be optimal for my space. It's just SO much work, and my tents are so darn easy. lol


bah, I rambled... I've been doing that a lot lately. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 15, 2015)

**After reading your post before I just posted**

Yeah.. tents + our older age = easy mode!! :aok:


----------

